# who wants to see a MK2 kit???



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

If you are interested in Air Lift Company designing a air ride kit for the MK2 line send me an email at:
[email protected]
explain how much you would like the MK2 kit on your car.
Jesse Jenson
Air Lift Company
1-800-248-0892 ext 264
[email protected]


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: who wants to see a MK2 kit??? (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

correct me if im wrong, but wouldn't it fit a mkIII too?


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: who wants to see a MK2 kit??? (blueb316v)*

Yes it would, my bad, I should have added MK3 in there also.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Mason Tech, Bagyard and a handful of others have had kits on the market for some time.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

We have the MK4 and MK5, I am just curious how many would be 
interested in the MK2 and MK3 kits. We have zero bearing failure, 9 
way adjustable rebound damping, and insanley fast turn around.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Send me a set and I will test them on a b4 passat


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I'd like to see a fox/quantum/early audi kit







just so when I get around to my project car


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*

Whats up Jesse its Mike








Believe me guys I saw their new struts first hand on a MKV and they are a definate improvement over their old struts. They go low and have the 9 way dampening like their previous struts. Unlike Mason-Techs and Bagyards they use a double below bag for the fronts and are all the quality you would want from AirLift a company thats been in the game a lot longer if not the longest air ride wise. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Appleton)*

Hey whats up Mike. Yeah we have been into air since 1949. I have been a fabricator in my own shop for the last 10 years and I only use Air Lift products. They finally gave me the chance to work with the performance side of a two man sales team. 
I am asking all you guys with the MK2 and the MK3 to email me, for the sake of designing this kit. Then we will get down to passing a few out to select customers. I just need to prove the demand is out there. So if you want it e-mail me. [email protected]
And yes we run a dbl. bellow bag on our 9-way adjustable strut. Zero bearing failure, because we don't use any of the stock components. Thats why we have race inspired engineers. You know a step above the rest.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I would be up for this. E-mail sent!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*

Welcome Jesse.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Hey Kevin, how are things going at the shop? I will be giving you guys a call soon to see how your Air Lift product is doing. 
Jesse


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

Keep the emails coming guys. We really want to produce this kit, we just need to see the demand. 
Jesse Jenson
[email protected]


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

im sure there is plenty of demand if you can make a good quality product, from what i have seen i havent been very impressed with the products out there for mkIII's the fronts just dont go low enough like they should even with the correct modifications the struts still seeem to be the limiting factor, i cannot speak for the new mason-tech product since i have yet to see a car with those but as far as bagyard vs slip overs the slipovers have about the same out of the box drop as the bagyards if you can make something that goes lower im sure there will be a ton of interest


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*

Yeah we have been into air since 1949. I have been a fabricator in my own shop for the last 10 years and I only use Air Lift products. They finally gave me the chance to work with the performance side of a two man sales team. 
I am asking all you guys with the MK2 and the MK3 to email me, for the sake of designing this kit. Then we will get down to passing a few out to select customers. I just need to prove the demand is out there. So if you want it e-mail me. [email protected]
And yes we run a dbl. bellow bag on our 9-way adjustable strut. Zero bearing failure, because we don't use any of the stock components. Thats why we have race inspired engineers. You know a step above the rest.
And Dirty we only like to put out well engineered products. If they do fail in the field, we redesign and replae to exsisting owners no questions asked. Thats as long as you have a receipt.
Jesse
[email protected]


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_ 
And Dirty we only like to put out well engineered products. If they do fail in the field, we redesign and replae to exsisting owners no questions asked. Thats as long as you have a receipt.
Jesse
[email protected]


Awesome Jesse. No wonder youve guys have been in the game for over 50 years!


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Appleton)*

awesome cant wait to see a prototype
any ideas on a cost?


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*

We are actually working on the cost thing now. We would like to be able to release 3 versions. Lets say a good, better, best thing. You guys will be the first to know for sure. 
But I still need those emails coming on the demand for an MK2, MK3 kit.
Thanks guys
[email protected]


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

Jesse, you got PM.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

i say just go for one good all around set, no one here really uses air except to go low so there isnt much point in 3 different options most likely the cheapest ones are the only ones that will sell MKII and III ppl are cheap


----------



## silver gti glx (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: who wants to see a MK2 kit??? (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

mK2 AND mK3 kits will be a great idea. I think that more people are willing to install air suspension on an older car because they are cheaper to get into and that means a lower overall budget for the project. Also,I agree with the lower is better philosophy!
One more vote for a Mk2 kit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: who wants to see a MK2 kit??? (silver gti glx)*

MK2 and MK3 suspension is the same


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: who wants to see a MK2 kit??? (Pizza Pig)*

I should have explained my self a bit more on the 3 levels thing. My thought was the same for the MK2 and MK3 stuff. Low and as cheap as we can get it to you. The 3 levels is mor of an MK4, MK5 thing as alot of people autocross those cars. 
Where in the crap do I check my PM stuff??? Any help guys?


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: who wants to see a MK2 kit??? (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_
Where in the crap do I check my PM stuff??? Any help guys?









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerouser?cmd=imhistory


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: who wants to see a MK2 kit??? (Static--)*

And I thank you static.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Bump


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Things that go bump in the night!!!!


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*

I figured there would be a lot more interest in this kit. We are looking to bring out the lowest price intro kit out there. Just need the emails flowing to prove its worth it. We will talk price later.
Jesse Jenson
Air Lift Company 
1-800-248-0892 ext. 264
[email protected]


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

why do you need emails?


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*

I need e-mails to prove to my engineering staff that this would be worth it for us to build. But for you guys, we will be building these kits. I was just trying to get them pushed out now.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

i think if you build it and put them on a car you will see alot more interest


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*

I hear that, we should have something for your veiwing pleasures real soon.


----------



## oldskoolracer (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Send me a set and I will test them on a b4 passat









X2


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I am looking forward to the pics!


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

What is happening to this idea?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cigarnut81* »_What is happening to this idea?

Probably nothin.
From what I can tell, if this thread is any sort of gauge. 
There is not to much demand out there for this platform.


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

no there's demand but us mk2 owners are cheap and can't afford expensive air **** we just go cheap ways lol jk I pretty much speak for my self (aero sport over race land)=(


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtigotbigturbo* »_no there's demand but us mk2 owners are cheap and can't afford expensive air **** we just go cheap ways lol jk I pretty much speak for my self (aero sport over race land)=(


i spent my money on bagyards and ridetech

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## goonies! (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

as a self proclaimed business man i say unless you shatter mason tech and bagyard with the drop i dont see you selling 10 sets in a fiscal year. hell i think we can count on our hands the non bag over coil mk2-3's 
mk2 mk3 dudes are hardcore static unlike mk4 and mk5 guys where air is generally accepted. 
all in my opinion of course


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I am all about the custom struts! The bag over coil route seems to have problems driving really low. I jsut wondered what happened to this idea because unless they do something unreal then I am ordering mason-tech.


----------

